# Can I visit your island to shop?



## Y a h i k o (Jan 24, 2022)

Hello!
I recently restarted my island and have a project in mind. But of course, I have no pretty clothes, no items in this very beginning. I would like to join your island to have a look at your shops and maybe buy something nice! 
Thanks in advance, and sorry for my poor English.
See you!


----------



## Y a h i k o (Jan 24, 2022)

Bumping this


----------



## BakaRina (Jan 24, 2022)

I’ll be more than happy to let you come over. And you can learn some of the DIYs that are still on my island.


----------



## Y a h i k o (Jan 24, 2022)

BakaRina said:


> I’ll be more than happy to let you come over. And you can learn some of the DIYs that are still on my island.


It would be wonderful, thank you very much! I really appreciate it!


----------



## BakaRina (Jan 24, 2022)

Y a h i k o said:


> It would be wonderful, thank you very much! I really appreciate it!


I’ll send you the dodo code


----------



## Y a h i k o (Jan 24, 2022)

Thanks again!


----------



## xxcodexx (Jan 24, 2022)

you can visit my island as well. i also have a huge amount of clothing that i can give you. do you have any style in mind that you would like?


----------



## Y a h i k o (Jan 24, 2022)

xxcodexx said:


> you can visit my island as well. i also have a huge amount of clothing that i can give you. do you have any style in mind that you would like?


Hello! I would be happy to join, thanks for your kind answer 
I like Japanese/Asian clothes


----------



## xxcodexx (Jan 24, 2022)

are you available to come now? i can check through my things, i have all the antique robes and quite a few kimonos, is that what youre looking for?


----------



## Y a h i k o (Jan 24, 2022)

xxcodexx said:


> are you available to come now? i can check through my things, i have all the antique robes and quite a few kimonos, is that what youre looking for?


I can for sure! Thanks again!


----------



## xxcodexx (Jan 24, 2022)

ok give me a sec! im going through my clothing now and getting the kimonos. i also have kung fu shirt and pants too, and possibly ninja stuff. i will pm you my dodo in a sec!


----------



## Y a h i k o (Jan 25, 2022)

I'm still available if someone would let me in!


----------



## Y a h i k o (Jan 26, 2022)

Bump!


----------



## Shoutarous (Jan 26, 2022)

Ill be avaliable most of tonight , like 6pm-10pm CST
you could come for free during that time but some tbt would be nice!<3


----------



## iiyyja (Jan 26, 2022)

Hey





						Clothing | Animal Crossing Item and Villager Database - VillagerDB
					

Clothing includes accessories, bottoms, dresses, hats, shoes, socks, tops, umbrellas and wetsuits.




					villagerdb.com
				



Make a list of 40 clothing items you want. I'll drop it off whenever you're ready. I'm not looking for anything in return


----------



## Y a h i k o (Jan 27, 2022)

Shoutarous said:


> Ill be avaliable most of tonight , like 6pm-10pm CST
> you could come for free during that time but some tbt would be nice!<3


This time is a bit difficult for me, I'm sleeping so maybe can we find another time another day? But thanks!



iiyyja said:


> Hey
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's very nice but to avoid loosing interest in the game, I would like to find the items I like by myself for now by visiting shops (I don't have them yet)


----------



## Shoutarous (Jan 27, 2022)

I can do another time today?


----------



## Y a h i k o (Jan 27, 2022)

Shoutarous said:


> I can do another time today?


I'm available for three more hours today


----------



## Shoutarous (Jan 27, 2022)

Im up rn!


----------



## Y a h i k o (Jan 29, 2022)

Shoutarous said:


> Im up rn!


Sorry I was sleeping again 

I'm here for three more hours!


----------



## BakaRina (Jan 29, 2022)

If you’d like to visit my island, I’m on now.


----------



## Y a h i k o (Jan 29, 2022)

BakaRina said:


> If you’d like to visit my island, I’m on now.


I would be very happy to visit your island!


----------



## Shoutarous (Jan 29, 2022)

I can still open up


----------



## Y a h i k o (Jan 29, 2022)

Shoutarous said:


> I can still open up


Finally we are there in the same time! I would like to join as well if possible


----------

